# Drywall attic tips



## ihniwid (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm working on finishing my attic and I'm looking for some advice on the best way to finish the angled ceiling. The biggest issue I have is the difference in size of the rafters and the hip rafters. I was planning on leaving the hip rafter exposed and hanging from just the regular rafters but that would leave the drywall edge floating. I don't think spacers would work the best with the angles. Any tips with this issue or attic angled ceiling tips in general would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.
http://i.imgur.com/JMEBJZI.jpg


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

First go back and add your location to your profile.
Just go back to the top right where your name is and edit it.
Also take a look at this map on just how much insulation your going to need to fit in there.
http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?c=home_sealing.hm_improvement_insulation_table


----------



## ihniwid (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm in the bottom of zone 5. I had closed cell foam sprayed in and loose fill behind the knee wall. It's the best I can do to still have a usable space. Considering the balsam wood insulation we had before the change is very noticeable. I posted the uninsulated pic to show the rafters to aid in the understanding of my poorly worded question.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You can do as you described----some drywall nailers may be needed---

wood trim can be used to dress up the exposed rafter edges.

Furring down the entire ceiling to match the wider rafters is often the easiest choice----you have two options----


----------



## ihniwid (Feb 25, 2013)

When bringing the drywall flush with the hip rafter how far can the edge free float? Even with spacing to even the 2x6 and 2x4s the pitch of the roof wont make a flush surface.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

6 to 8 inches should be safe---


----------



## ihniwid (Feb 25, 2013)

thanks for the info


----------

